# Cebuano: ay dghan ky gbilin nga cd...mka heart attack



## rioshin

Hi all,

I would like help in getting a translation (and preferably the "correct" form of writing, not this shortened one) of the following phrase, which is in Cebuano:

<name> ay dghan ky gbilin nga cd...mka heart attack

I think the first part is something like:

<name> left a many cds... 

but can't be sure - and what's that about heart attack, how does it fit in?

Thank you for any assistance - as I do feel a serious need to learn the language of my wife, her family and friends.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

Hi Rioshin, 

Here is my attempt:

<name> ay dghan ky gbilin nga cd...mka heart attack
<name> ay! Daghan kay Gabilin nga CD.. Maka heart attack!

*Translation*: 
_name, Oh, you have left so many CDs, It's/you're giving me a heart-attack..._

I am not so sure if maka heart-attack refers to the Cds that was left, the sentence is a bit vague. It sounds as if they're so overwhelmed with the many CDs. 

Regards. Mys


----------



## mataripis

if gbilin is "bilin" in Tagalog, then the phrase means " (name) daming pabilin na CD, parang aatakihin ako sa puso!


----------

